# PS Plugin für Picasa-like Collage



## bmxsteffen (9. Januar 2007)

Hi!

Kennt jemand von euch vielleicht ein Plugin für PS oder eine eigenständige Software um eine Collage wie in Picasa zu erstellen? (mit den Polaroidrahmen usw...)
In Picasa hat man leider null Kontrolle über nix - und das größte Manko ist, dass man bei der Ausgabe keine Auflösung angeben kann und die Collage so nur in Screenresolution erstellt wird..

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Laocoon (10. Januar 2007)

Ich hab bisher nicht mit Picasa gearbeitet, und weiß daher auch nicht so genau, was du haben willst. 

Wenns nur darum geht einzelne Bilder mit nem Polaroidrahmen zu versehen geht das mit den PS Bordmitteln doch recht einfach. Evt. kann man den Ablauf sogar abspeichern, und automatisch anwenden lassen.

Kannst du ansonsten mal genauer beschreiben, was da raus kommen soll?

MfG
Daniel


----------

